# Frustration?



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know if it's a sign of frustration, but Yoyo has been chewing up everything in sight! Cell phone charger cords, guitar cord, my wedding invitation, jeans, receipts, everything that is basically at his eye level or below. Every night I run around the apartment to check if there's anything that he can get his little mischievious hav teeth on.

Has anyone else had this problem? How can I stop it short of spraying everything with bitter apple spray?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston liked my lamp cords. :frusty:And I thought I did well watching him. LOL. I belamed others in the house.

Try putting bittle apple on what he has been biting that you don't want him too. That helped me.

Plus, I got a huge bully stick for him. You need to get something like that or flossies for him to chew on. Puppies like to chew.

Houston even started the garbage trick a few weeks ago. I think it was because I didn't get to buy him a new bully stick. Anyway, setting him up with a few tissues in the garbage can with bittle apple stopped that.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is hard when you find that he is chewing so much, that you cant spray it all!! I would start keeping withing eyesight at all times for a while & give him a correction, or spray of water whenenver he goes for it. You can start to teach him the "leave it" command and then when you see him going for it, you say leave it, and treat him if he does. I always worry about electrical wires when they are chewers. I agree about the bully stick, or rawhides or anything like that you can find that he likes. Everytime he goes to chew say leave it, then give him the chewey. I am sure he will "get it" at some point


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll have to be extra vigilant with him from now on, I realize that. We have learned the leave it command in puppy class so now I'll try and extend it to off-limit chewable objects too, and I'll be sure to reward him with a treat when he does, like you suggested. I too am really worried about him getting into electrical cords!

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is 3 yrs. old now so she doesn't ever bother anything. But I got her started when she was young on Dingo chews and she loves them. I got them at Walmart.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa chewed up a credit card and my Apple computer charger cord... and lots of kleenex...loves socks and underwear....

We just try to watch closely, say no, and give chew alternatives. She loves the flossies and there's one particular chew she loves and it lasts a long time so we use that one a lot when she has the urge to chew. I do notice she is worse when she's got a lot of puppy energy to burn off so a play session (or long walk if the weather cooperates) helps.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It was also a phase for Dora but at least you are catching. I didn't see she was chewing anything until all of our floor modling corners were destroyed! The best bet is to keep him busy and make sure he has something to chew. I would use bitter apple only on the items you can't remove. Also when you take away the bad thing he is chewing, give him the chew he is suppose to have.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When i got Jax in July he was 11 weeks old & he wanted to chew almost 24/7. I realized right away that i needed to provide him with plenty of things to chew & do. I had bully sticks & all sorts of natural chews(they hate synthetic chews) laying around the house so if he wanted something to chew, it was right there for him. Other than napkins or tissues i never really had a problem with him chewing the 'wrong' thing. Bully sticks were really a saving grace for me(and my furniture!).


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

When Bogart was about 7 months old he ate the baseboards in my kitchen. Came home one day and he had eaten the baseboard at each corner. I have some corners that stick out rather than in. I ended up having to screw metal plates in to prevent him from getting into the baseboard lol He also chewed on two of the legs of one of my dining room chairs. I ended up tying socks around the bottom edges of my chairs ... looked quite silly but it stopped him. 

To top it off one day evening when I came home from work I went into my bedroom and turned on lamp on my side table. Sparks started flying every, then a loud BANG! Scared the living daylights out of me. Turns out he had figured out how to jump onto the bed, then managed to get onto the night table and chewed the cord down to a very thin wire. How he managed to not get electricuted I'll never know. After that I made sure all cords were unplugged and hidden...which now reminds me I forgot to unplug my living room lamp last night...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As I moved a package from the hall, I came across a small patch of wallpaper at Milo's level that was chewed through. There were little pieces of paper decorating the floor. It looked like a mouse had been in my house. Then when I went to do my heavy duty vacuuming, the little darling had chewed through the cord so I have to go out and buy a new vacuum cleaner. He also shreds any kind of paper he can find every day and my house looks like I never sweep it (only every day).

I finally found a chew bone that I bought for the bigger dogs that he adores. I'm going to get him his own today and hope that makes some difference. Gee I hope so, or I'll have to







He's getting very expensive.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy is 5 1/2 months old and she wants to chew everything....my shoes, my clothes, cords (are her favorite). When she does it, I replace the item with a flossie, I try to have flossies all over for her to chew on. I know their teeth cause them to want to chew so you need to have good things for them to chew on.

Also, maybe if their is some frustration going on....a little exercise could help, maybe a long walk. Exercise helps my two out and me also it is hard this time of year....just got to put your coat and boots on and go!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn, that is excellent advice! I came home today to a wild little puppy as she had been crated for 2 1/2 hrs. It was finally up to the lower 40s today so after challenging her with a few treats in the Hide-A-Bee, we went out and played a game of fetch, then took a long walk in the neighborhood. It was windy so I got a bit cold but she loved it. She's now sleeping at my feet. For now


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoyo probably just has a strong need to chew right now. You will have better luck finding things that are safe for Yoyo to chew on vs. spraying everything with bitter apple. Lincoln was a HUGE chewer for the first year. When the bitter apple dried, he'd go at it again. I found some good chewies for him at merrickpetcare.com (flossies, snozzles, etc.) and he also loves those Dingos that Sissy likes. It is worth the cost of the chewies to save your furniture and your home :biggrin1: although my living room coffee table has a row of Lincoln's teeth marks in it from those days! Good luck!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby was the chewer. She chewed two power cords to my computer, and they are $75 a pop. She still loves to shredd paper - so thank goodness for paper towelss and tp. I given them the cardboard from the empty rolls. Mine really don't chew anything except their bones.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jane said:


> I found some good chewies for him at merrickpetcare.com (flossies, snozzles, etc.) and he also loves those Dingos that Sissy likes.


Jane,
What is snozzles? I like to order chews from merrickpetcare.com also. Casper loves the Texas Taffy....but it doesn't always comes out the other end good....so I had to stop buying that one.

Where are Dingos made?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Asta was a chewer as well - even though I gave him things to chew . He chewed computer wires as well .. One day I assume he was just chewing his chew stick and I looked down and he had switched to a wire . I got him away from it just in time .
The two dogs do not have the freedom that Asta had . They are in the kitchen but it is gated and they cannot get to the computer . They can play with one another and chew their chewies .. 
At home they can play in the gated yard and everthing seems to go well .. Here in the desert it is more challenging - I let them play in the courtyard but yesterday my husband caught Cosmo diggiing down to the irrigation system ..:frusty: You have to watch him constantly .
When he was smaller and before Ahnold and flossies I would give him kongs stuffed with stuff and a small toy that held kibble and he rolled it around for a few minutes until he got the kibble out . 
Puppies chew --because they are bored so it best to find something fun or tire them out . They also are teething and they need to overcome the sensation they encounter with teething . They do have doggie teething rings now . You can put them in the freezer..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I went through the puppy-chewing phase! I had to hide my computer cord in the sofa cushions, but she'd chew on my clothes, usually strings from my sweats, pj's or I have these sweaters with little fluffy balls (well, they used to have fluffy balls on the hoody, Gucci ATE them!)

The only thing she still chews is the WALL under my sewing desk. I think that's her way to get me to stop sewing and pay attention to her. I should take a picture of it, it looks AWFUL. My husband hasn't even seen it yet, he'll flip.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Jane,
> What is snozzles? I like to order chews from merrickpetcare.com also. Casper loves the Texas Taffy....but it doesn't always comes out the other end good....so I had to stop buying that one.
> 
> Where are Dingos made?


The snozzles are puffed pork snouts. And they really look like it too (nostril holes and all....). But once they start working away at it, it just looks like a blob and is less visually disturbing :biggrin1:

Kara, how funny of Gucci to depill your sweater for you! It is nice to be past that intense puppy-chewing stage, isn't it?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my dog was never a chewer thank god, he likes his purina chews however. maybe your pup needs a long walk to poop her out so that she's too tired to get into anything. just a thought.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I sympathize with you. Gryff has started chewing too. His favorite things are paper. He likes to get into the bathroom garbage can and drag tissues all over the house. Leave a paper towel around and it is pieces. He got the corner of my son's library book the other day. Luckily, he hasn't destroyed anything too important. He has a zillion toys all over the house and is usually pretty content with those.


----------

